# Odd Things About The Jihadists' Apartment.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

It is very strange, odd and unproffesional to let journalists into their apartment. That seems untouched and just causualy investigated. It seems to be a hoax of some kind, but to what end? This is just confusing, strange and I really dont see any reasoneble motivation for it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Alarming and scary stuff. Work 3rd shift, don't turn on the TV, thanks for the 411.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We are being played. It's been that way since the Kennedy hit. Thanks for the heads up on the latest edition.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Senseless.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Are there any real journalists out there any more? Anyone with integrity to Ask some real questions? When things happen like this that turn it into a circus sideshow one can't help but think that's all it is. Main event is coming up soon enough.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My concern is around the neighbor who saw a number of men entering and leaving the Islamic terrorist residence and didn't report it due to "pc" worries... And yet the FBI says that the couple had no other ties to any other cells... 

Ok FBI.. After you go to the crime seen.. After the reporters trashed it... Tell me again about any possible links again...

Idiots..


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> My concern is around the neighbor who saw a number of men entering and leaving the Islamic terrorist residence and didn't report it due to "pc" worries... And yet the FBI says that the couple had no other ties to any other cells...
> 
> Ok FBI.. After you go to the crime seen.. After the reporters trashed it... Tell me again about any possible links again...
> 
> Idiots..


Federal Berro of Idiots

Berro as an ASS


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This was intentional. The FBI was ordered out so the sight could be contaminated and not reveal anything with a second go round. Give me a better and more reasonable explanation and I am all ears. Until then it appears to be a conspiracy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Letting so called reporters in this early is some what fishy at best. Normally even just one murder they would not let anyone near the place.
Tin foil hat maybe but this stinks.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


>


Best described with one word.

WOW!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If any other person of different ethnicity committed such a crime, the place would be locked down tighter than a fart in a drum!! I also call B.S. on this!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Wait, what did he say. I had my foil hat pulled down so low it was covering me ears.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> It is very strange, odd and unproffesional to let journalists into their apartment. That seems untouched and just causualy investigated. It seems to be a hoax of some kind, but to what end? This is just confusing, strange and I really dont see any reasoneble motivation for it.


I have taught forensic science, many years. If this is true it is criminal and a FU by the FBI


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have seen crime scenes closed up for weeks after an incident.
Mideast men coming and going in the middle of the night?
No powder residue from latent print recovery as brought out by one reporter?
Every square inch should have been dusted to help identify all the others that came and went.
I would have fumed the entire garage aka bomb factory.
How does a group of participants not make a terror cell?
What is going on in the white house making them work overtime to deflect this attack?
Was this to have been part of a coordinated Christmas, nation wide attack that was premature because of personal hatred of co-workers? 
There is a lot of missing pieces here, due to security or ineptitude?
That thing in the WH is getting what he wants in regards to the destruction of this country.
How many more isis trained suicidal black widows have infiltrated our borders to do jihad?


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have seen crime scenes closed up for weeks after an incident.
> Mideast men coming and going in the middle of the night?
> No powder residue from latent print recovery as brought out by one reporter?
> Every square inch should have been dusted to help identify all the others that came and went.
> ...


Yep, a real investigation would have been able to tell exactly how many different people was part of the bomb making factory.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Passports left at the apartment? With or without the intrusion of the reporters, the passports were not collected into evidence?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Passports left at the apartment? With or without the intrusion of the reporters, the passports were not collected into evidence?


 Destroyed most likely , cover for Obama


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

This stinks to high heaven.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

THEGIMP said:


> This stinks to high heaven.


This stinks worse than the ass end of the muslime call to prayer! :uncomfortableness::uncomfortableness:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> This stinks worse than the ass end of the muslime call to prayer! :uncomfortableness::uncomfortableness:


The most beautiful sound to Obama's ears.


----------



## aaronliford07 (Nov 27, 2015)

The government is going to use this as an excuse to not allow media to cover things like this anymore.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sometimes I fear a fight is coming. I hope it doesn't, but if it does, things are gonna get ugly. Quick.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Rick Wiles is generally on target. I think he hit it out of the park with this one. Too many anomalies.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> Sometimes I fear a fight is coming. I hope it doesn't, but if it does, things are gonna get ugly. Quick.


The fight is already here. My ole lady sometimes shops at a kroger in the town she gets our raw milk from. She just found out today the cops busted a freak in the parking lot of krogers with a trunk full of bomb makeing materials. They havent said what nationality the effer is yet. And probably won't. Watch it folks its happening now everywhere.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> The fight is already here.


I agree with my good friend Hawg. The fight is already here. If you ain't ready, get.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Two young male (20s) "refugees" just moved into an apartment complex I work at, this week.
An older (70s) Indian lady who herself came to America from India several decades ago stopped me in the hall to express major concern.
I wonder what my boss would think about me conceal carrying at work....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Comments on the Rick Wiles Video:

He references the terrorist ties ...... The "other" ties get little coverage. I did read a link a few days ago that the reporters traced the address listed on the immigration docs, and found it to list a fictitious address.

He make the bizarre factor comparison of the apartment to the famous 30 MPH police chase. We spent months in court debating that tarnished crime scene. (Hint if you have forgot......OJ Simpson). Where is the debate on this one? Of course there isn't one.

School districts are already running scared, and again the ISD is under federal investigation for the "clock kid" in Dallas for improper treatment.

I agree with Rick..... much like the Real Nazi's were the Americans who funded the assault..... we have real terrorists in the executive branch of the government.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I agree with my good friend Hawg. The fight is already here. If you ain't ready, get.


Less than 15 miles from home. Its not a big town at all. Gotta move to the country soon and eat a lot of peaches.

Seriously that's some effed up chit. We are making changes to where abouts habits immediately!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

What did the LEOS run out of Crime seen tape again ???


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> My concern is around the neighbor who saw a number of men entering and leaving the Islamic terrorist residence and didn't report it due to "pc" worries... And yet the FBI says that the couple had no other ties to any other cells...
> 
> Ok FBI.. After you go to the crime seen.. After the reporters trashed it... Tell me again about any possible links again...
> 
> Idiots..


 They were doing what they were ordered to do....orders trickled down from above. In all probability from old Jug Ears hisself.


----------

